# SQL Datenbank mit einer SPS verbinden



## Sandy (30 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem das ich zum Beispiel eine FX1N von Mitsubishi über eine serielle Schnittstelle mit einem PC verbinden muß.
Der PC soll die Gutteile, die Schlechtteile und die dazugehörigen Fehlermeldungen aufzeichnen. Die PC Software läuft über eine SQL Datenbank.

Kann mir jemand bei der Programmierung helfen, und was brauche ich für eine Leitung??

Es wäre schon wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2008)

um die Daten in die SQL-Datenbank zu bekommen brauchst du auf jedenfall noch eine Softwareschnittstelle alá *MX Components* oder ähnlichem z.B. selbstgeschriebenen, es sei denn deine Datenbank ermöglicht dir eine Telegramm-Auswertung 

Den Telegrammaufbau kannste dem *Kommunikationshandbuch* (letzte auf der Liste  ) entnehmen


----------



## Hoyt (30 Januar 2008)

*OPC Server/Client -Anbindung*

Hallo

Wenn du Daten aus einer SPS lesen und sie in eine SQL-Datenbank schreiben möchtest, geht das nicht ohne spezielle Software, da sich die Systeme (SQL & SPS) nicht kennen.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine OPC-Verbindung.

Als erstes brauchts du einen OPC-Server welcher die Daten von der SPS  anfordert (OPC-Server für Mitsubishi SPS). Zum Beispiel von INAT.
http://www.inat.de/index.php?4&tt_products= 512

Zweitens braucht du einen OPC-Client für SQL, welcher die Daten vom OPC-Server in die SQL-Datenbank schreibt. Zum Beispiel von Matrikon.
http://www.matrikonopc.com/products/opc-archiving/opc-client-for-odbc.aspx

Ich selber hatte diese Aufgabe noch nicht, aber ich denke es sollte so machbar sein.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Hoyt (30 Januar 2008)

*Nachtrag*

Hatte übersehen, dass die Verbindung über eine serielle Schnittstelle laufen soll.

Hier ein OPC-Server für eine Serielle SPS-Anbindung.
http://emea.kontron.com/index.php?id=226&cat=81&productid=1497

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Sandy (7 Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,

ich habe jetzt bloß ein ganz anderes Problem, wir lassen jetzt doch alles über Ethernet laufen davon habe ich genauso wenig Ahnung!!!!


----------



## vierlagig (7 Februar 2008)

selbe prinzip, nur schneller ... such dir einen opc-server und client der deine mutsibuschi unterstützt und ab gehter


----------



## peewit (11 Februar 2008)

Für die Steuerungen von Phoenix Contact gibt es geile Bausteine die eine direkte kommunikation über ethernet mit SQL Server erlauben

Diese Bausteine laufen auch schon auf einer ILC 150 ETH (ca. 250€)

http://select.phoenixcontact.com/ph...m=&f=me_doku/redak/produktinfo/7579_de_01.pdf


----------



## Peter_AUT (11 Februar 2008)

Welche Software soll den auf dem PC laufen?
C#, VB, irgendeine Visu?

Ich würde es so machen: SPS + FX1N232BD (~40€) + Seriell/Ethernet Koppler (z.B. Moxa NPort ~100€)

Kommunikation entweder über das Protokoll der FX - 
oder über den RS- Befehl eine eigene Kommunikation programmieren.
Als PC Software C# oder VB, je nach Geschmack.


----------

